
McDonalds to use fresh beef - smaili
https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/something-completely-different-mcdonalds-fresh-beef-130110912--finance.html
======
smt88
This is terrifying. I'd much rather they use frozen. As someone who heavily
relies on freezing/thawing food, the difference in flavor between previously-
frozen and never-frozen beef is non-existent (as long as it's not exposed to
air or moisture in the freezer).

~~~
PhantomGremlin
I agree with you. I couldn't tell you when I was eating a fresh hamburger vs
one that was previously frozen.

There are potential public health benefits to freezing, but they're not as
large as I had thought. For example, the sushi industry has been freezing raw
fish for a while in order to get rid of parasitic worms[1]. So I assumed that
also worked for bacteria. But the article says that Salmonella survives the
freezing/thawing. Live and learn.

[1]
[http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2015/09/02/436691493/why...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2015/09/02/436691493/why-
freezing-didn-t-keep-that-sushi-tuna-safe-from-salmonella)

